# Capacitive Coupling With LED Bulbs



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Many people use a pull down resistor or install a low watt incandescent bulb anywhere on the circuit (does the same thing).

There are other tricks of the trade as well and plenty of history in the threads on this subject.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I did a search and did not see any real solutions...

I have lights on the rest of the circuit, but no effect. I have other LEDs too, but it is just this one lamp. I think I will just put in a better quality lamp.

Cheers
John


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Navyguy said:


> I think I will just put in a better quality lamp.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Yes. That works. I've done it like that.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I added a small capacitor to the last fixture on a circuit I was working on. It cured the problem.
https://www.davidsavery.com/index.php/free-advice/117-why-do-my-led-bulbs-glow-when-off


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> So I have this fixture where the LED lamp glows when the switch is off. Not sure where I got the bulb, but it is definitely a cheap LED, probably a "giveaway" at one of our "energy retrofit displays" at one of the local big box stores.
> 
> What are you doing in the field when this happens, just getting a better bulb or are you actually trying to solve the issue? It is a single fixture, so I can't add a bulb to drain the current off.
> 
> ...


If it isn't a 3-way switching arrangement, a double pole switch to open both hot and neutral would also work to kill the glow.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> If it isn't a 3-way switching arrangement, a double pole switch to open both hot and neutral would also work to kill the glow.


maybe. Mine was a 3 way that had wires running parallel to some other wires. It kept them glowing just enough for a nice night light. Not a good idea in the bedroom.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What kind of switch is it on? Switches with triacs, ie. dimmers, remote control, etc. will leak because of the electronics in the lamp.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Mine is on a standard single pole switch. It is a classic switched loop, so there is power in the light box all the time going off to other lights in other rooms. if these lamps are really that sensitive to voltage / current then I need to look at a better quality lamp.

Cheers
John


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> If it isn't a 3-way switching arrangement, a double pole switch to open both hot and neutral would also work to kill the glow.


That is interesting... not that would work in my case since it is a switched loop, but an interesting idea none-the-less.

Cheers
John


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> That is interesting... not that would work in my case since it is a switched loop, but an interesting idea none-the-less.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Besides getting better bulbs, a 100 kOhm resistor at the fixture should work. I had the problem where every few minutes the individual LED chips inside the recessed can trims in my bedroom would "chase" each other in different cans at different times when the switch was off. I thought I was having some kind of acid flashback. It was quick but annoying. Good quality trims too. The resistor between the black and white solved that problem.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Navyguy said:


> Mine is on a standard single pole switch. It is a classic switched loop, so there is power in the light box all the time going off to other lights in other rooms. if these lamps are really that sensitive to voltage / current then I need to look at a better quality lamp.
> 
> Cheers
> John


I am not sure different lights will help. It really turns into a witch hunt to find the combination or culprit. My son remodeled his house and installed led flat disks, don;t remember the brand. He is not sure and nobody asked questions but he thinks the leds knocked out a board in his new electronic stat and furnace. The supplier quickly and quietly got him a different brand and everything seems to be working now. The hvac guy sent the board back to Carrier for warranty.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

tmessner said:


> I am not sure different lights will help. It really turns into a witch hunt to find the combination or culprit.


For me it is only one lamp in a single fixture in my hallway...  I have other bulbs that I can try that are better quality.

Cheers
John


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Well putting in the better bulb was the answer.

Congrats to @daveEM in post #4 on being the first to confirm often the simplest solution is the best solution.

Cheers
John


----------

